# Bob Sikes Bridge 30 June 20



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Same story as my 25 Jun post here. Lots of Spanish and bait around. Could have stayed until dark catching as many as I wanted. I left with 10 because that fills up my smoker. One was caught on Mackerel rig. All others were caught with a small LY floating under a cork.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

LY's FTW, nice job dude!!


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks! Yes, they are the magic bait!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

My favorites baits of all times, are 2" LY's and 5" LY's.


----------



## Traybo22 (Aug 1, 2020)

Used to live on the beach, coming down for a few days. What is a LY rig, and we’re you in a boat or on the bridge? Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

The rig I was referring to was a clarkspoon mackerel tree rig. But most were caught on an LY on a J hook under a float. I was fishing from the bridge.


----------

